# MINT! 1962 Huffy Avanti(?)



## partsguy (Jun 16, 2017)

Price is high in my opinion, but the condition is near flawless. It has the rare electric tail light option too, and the lens is still there. Tough part to find if you need it. This looks like the Avanti, named after the Studebaker and made from 1962-63 only. The seller's claim that they do not take PayPal raises a flag for me though.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292149484680


----------



## stoney (Jun 16, 2017)

I feel the price is high also. Cool bike though


----------



## Boris (Jun 16, 2017)

partsguy said:


> The seller's claim that they do not take PayPal raises a flag for me though.




The beginning of the end.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 17, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> The beginning of the end.




As much as I don't like all the rules, they are circumventing eBay's policy. If you buy something from this seller and the item is damaged, but you paid outside of PayPal, eBay might tell both you and seller to hit the road.


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2017)

That's all fine and well if you don't mind the Morlocks running the show. Ah well, it's too late now anyhow.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2017)

They have a 100% rating though.Maybe they are just primitive  and dont do paypal like one person in Portland that still longs for the Pony Express.


----------

